# Hypothetical question?



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Alright guy's. Here is a very hypothetical question and I am curious you guy's opinions!!!

If you be in an inshore guide, in any town or area of Florida. Where would it be and why????


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

Thats a good one, you could say the Banana RIver near Cape Canaveral(great inshore fishing there so much untouched land), Then You have anywhere in the Everglades(somewhat seasonal from what I hear, but alwaysa good deal), Tampa Bay -Naples( all kinds of action in and around that way). Or The Keys, a lot of those water ways down there you have to know really damn well,i have seen some charts that dont even have channelslisted it just says,local advise about channels, because they are so weird, oneof those things you have to grow up around, from what I hear. THose are the places I would say.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Awesome responses!! Keep em coming.


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

South Florida more fish to go after and better weather. No Matter where you go you'll definitly have to find some honey holes and keep them secret.


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Venice La! You will never have a bad trip...


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Brant Peacher (4/27/2009)*Venice La! You will never have a bad trip...


WOW!!! Didn't expect that to show up...LOL

I have fished there a few times and the fishing is awesome, but I couldn't spend my life there. To much like a third world country, like being back in Africa or something:banghead

Awesome answer though


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

i wouldnt confine myself to one area...every area of FL has its own unique features so i would have to float around


----------



## Drew Mixon (Oct 4, 2007)

south tampa/sarasota. great fishing, and tons of tourists/customers. every glamor species and tons of water and tons of ways to catch them--from open bay, to tiny backwater creeks. a stones throw from boca grand is not a bad thing either.

cheers.

drew


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Drew Mixon (4/27/2009)*south tampa/sarasota. great fishing, and tons of tourists/customers. every glamor species and tons of water and tons of ways to catch them--from open bay, to tiny backwater creeks. a stones throw from boca grand is not a bad thing either.
> 
> cheers.
> 
> drew


Good point there Drew...The tons of tourists is for sure the biggest factor in the whole equation!!!!!!!!


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

1. Islamarada - Just Dang.

2. Biscayne Bay (South) - Dang.

3. Flamingo - Almost Dang.

4. Hommassassa/Crystal River

5. Banana River/Misquito Lagoon

6. Biaha Honda/Key West

7. Lanark Village/Appilachicola/St. George Island

8. Port St. Joe/Indian Pass

9. Naples

10. Cedar Key (That is one cool Place, but not very heavily traveled)

In that order pretty much. Most of my opinion is based on the fishing and then the potential customer base. 

It would be very hard for me to try to make a living out of fishing and turn it into work. I fish with friends, some of them guides in most of the places I listed and love each and every one of those locations and I would hate to see my opinion of the enjoyment of fishing those places change because I had to make a living at it. But, without a doubt those would be my choices and in that order.


----------



## Fish Happens (Oct 21, 2007)

Charlotte Harbor/Boca Grand


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

Can I fish Garbo's list and get back to you? 

I'd have to say the Keys for everything www.fishing said and I'd love to taste a snook sandwich. Plus, the species a few miles offshore is what this northern Alabama boy dreams about.


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

I would have to say the pensacola area over to Louisianna. I know south florida has some great fishing but I couldnt see my self living down there. I love hunting Alabama way too much!!


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

I have fished all of the Florida locations From Tampa aorund to the Keys. Of course the Keys have the most versatle and year round options for EVERYTHING! But, its very expensive to live there!

I like the Charlotte Harbor, Pine Island, Boca Grande area, why;
<LI>Every option of inshore species available, lots of fish, lots of habititat, lots of diversity</LI><LI>reasonable costliving, and housing especially right now</LI><LI>Easy run to the keys for a long weekend overland, or around thruFl Bay by boat</LI><LI>Easy run to the Everglades area as well, where they have the biggest and nastiest flies you'll ever see!</LI>


----------



## Fish Happens (Oct 21, 2007)

> *Bay Pirate (4/28/2009)*I have fished all of the Florida locations From Tampa aorund to the Keys. Of course the Keys have the most versatle and year round options for EVERYTHING! But, its very expensive to live there!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




My thoughts exactly.


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

> *Brad K (4/27/2009)* Alright guy's. Here is a very hypothetical question and I am curious you guy's opinions!!!
> 
> If you be*<U> in an inshore guide</U>*, in any town or area of Florida. Where would it be and why????




Hope youre talkin bout women folk


----------

